# Media for Fluval 306



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

What type of media would you recommend putting in a Fluval 306 for a medium planted tank?

From quick research I've seen:

Top: Purigen and Filter Floss
Middle: Bio Max
Bottom: Bio Foam

Or just swapping the carbon for purigen straight up and keeping everything else as is.

Anyone have any thoughts on this or know what works?

Thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I prefer the Eheim Substrat Pro in the top 2 chambers, and Eheim Mech in the bottom one. This runs a very effective bio-media. I would also suggest using a Lustar Filter Max on the intake of the canister.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Tankless in Vancouver


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

When I used that type of filter I placed foam (sponge) on the bottom, filter floss in the middle, and bio rings / balls at the top. The reason I put them at the top instead of in the middle chamber is so that they would stay cleaner.

Every time I changed the filter I cleaned the foam and bio balls with water I siphoned from the aquarium, and replaced the filter floss. It worked well.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks - I currently am using the media that came with the Fluval 306 - will be changing it during my next maintenance. The water is a bit cloudy, could it be because I'm using eco complete? Any recommendations to clear the water up while still providing good filtration for fish and plants?

Thanks


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

You mentioned the water is cloudy...did you rinse the biomax with clean water before you added them to the filter? 

How long has your tank been running? The cloudiness you see might be a sign that it's cycling.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

Rogo said:


> You mentioned the water is cloudy...did you rinse the biomax with clean water before you added them to the filter?
> 
> How long has your tank been running? The cloudiness you see might be a sign that it's cycling.


I did rinse everything in clean water before setting up. Tank hasn't been set up for long.. just about 2 days?


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

You're tank is going to be cloudy for a while; it's cycling.

If you don't mind a suggestion, remove the Purigen and everything other than the sponge, filter floss, and Biomax. You need to get your bacterial colonies established and balanced before you add fish.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

Rogo said:


> You're tank is going to be cloudy for a while; it's cycling.


Gotcha, thanks! Probably take a few weeks?

it should be okay for plants/fish even if its cloudy right?


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

khiyasu said:


> Gotcha, thanks! Probably take a few weeks?
> 
> it should be okay for plants/fish even if its cloudy right?


No, adding fish before the tank is cycled will kill them, and if the don't die, they will suffer greatly. How big is your tank?


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

Rogo said:


> No, adding fish before the tank is cycled will kill them, and if the don't die, they will suffer greatly. How big is your tank?


Its a 33 gallon. If it is not good for fish, how about plants? Also, how will I know when it is completely cycled and good to add fish?

Thanks


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

khiyasu said:


> Its a 33 gallon. If it is not good for fish, how about plants? Also, how will I know when it is completely cycled and good to add fish?
> 
> Thanks


There are lots of posts about cycling an aquarium; you can search the forum, or enter "how to cycle an aquarium" in Google. It's not ideal to add plants or fish to an aquarium that isn't cycled.

As a suggestion, you can make a post asking for some established filter media from someone who lives in Surrey (closer to you). You can use that to jump-start the cycling process.

* sent you a private message with some tips.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nowadays, I add hydroton into all my filters and sumps as very effective biomedia. I find it helps eliminate ammonia, nitrites & NITRATES. Most biomedia does not provide the necessary anaerobic environment for anaerobic nitrate-consuming bacteria to live in, which is why I'm such a big fan of Hydroton. Its also far more affordable than a lot of specialty biomedia because it was developed for the hydroponics industry, not the aquarium industry (with its high markups). Its effective in fw AND SALTWATER systems.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

khiyasu said:


> Its a 33 gallon. If it is not good for fish, how about plants? Also, how will I know when it is completely cycled and good to add fish?
> 
> Thanks


I disagree with Rogo, you can add plant in fishless tank even the tank isn't cycled. As matter if your tank is heavy planted, you don't even need cycle first as long as you don't add all the fish in at once. (which is always the case as you need to add fish in slowly to allow bacteria catch up even if your tank is cycled.) I never pre cycle my tank when I do planted tank.

Bacteria not only live in filter media, but also gravel and plants. Plants will also use Ammonia , nitrite and nitrate.

You are also not going to kill fish if you have 3 neon tetra in 33 gallon tank.

You can also add seachem stability if you don't want to wait the tank to be cycled.


----------

